# Testing early?



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi all, i was just wondering (out of curiosity of cause!) whether a hpt would give an accurate result if you tested a day before or two days before the clinic is planning on testing.  

Thanks Clair x


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Clair,

I know of some people who have tested early which have been a false positive as the HCG injection is still in the system.

I think you'd be better off waiting (if u can) until test date.

On my first go, i tested from day 9/10 then af arrived on day 12/13, this time i am determined to wait... 

Good luck honey.

E x x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Clair,

I tested a day early on my last 2ww.  This was because my test day fell on a Monday and I did not want to do the test and get a BFN and then have to go to work, so I did it on the Sunday and much to my surprise got a BFP.  I then did a test on the Monday just to confirm that it was not a false reading.  On my second 2ww I tested 4 days early and got a BFN and got so upset over it, my DP then persuaded me to do another test on my actual test day and guess what we got a BFP.  I would wait until your proper test day at least then you know it won't be a false reading.

Good Luck on test day.
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks both for the information.  Part of the reason i was thinking of testing a day early was to prepare myself for when i go into the hospital to have a blood test.  If i get a BFN at home atleast i will not be going to the hospital with my hopes high and then get a big bang back to reality when they tell me it hasnt worked.  I may even leave taking a test until the morning of my appointment, that way it should be accurate.

I will let you both know what i decide, but i am sure i know the answer already!

Take care Clair x


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck for Monday!!!

I will have everything crossed for you!! i am due to test on Tues but will try to wait til wed as hosp advised. (if of course af hasnt arrived!?)

Good luck

E  x x x


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ellie,  i will have my fingers crossed for you on wed!
Are you having injections with on your cycles of iui or clomid?  Just wondering if your AF came on the day you were expecting it on your 1st attempt or did your cycle change cos of any medication you were taking.  
xxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Clair

I've got PCOS which means i am pretty irregular however once you have ovulated your af should arrive within 2 wks so its hard to tell really.

My af arrived on day 11/12 of the 2ww on the first go.

I was taking puregon injections and that was it on the first go... however this time i had pregnyl trigger shot to make sure egg released this time... so have to wait and see really i guess each cycle could be different, i 've read some people have done the full 2ww and af arrived a few days later which is why i am gonna try to wait!!

E x x x


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ellie, I have woken today and am convinced i have af pains, only mild but i also have a heavy feeling down below which i always get the week before i am due on.  I am now convinced that it hasn't worked, i just wish there was a way of knowing now at least then if it was BFN then i could get my head around it.  I am sorry to sound such a defeatist, especially first thing in the morning!  Did you know deep down on your last iui that you were going to get your AF?

Clair xx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Clair,

Oh honey i am sorry you are feeling the way you are... 

To be honest, i didnt know and tried not to read into the symptons, as a lot of it was psycological i think as everthing is magnified.

I have read soooo many times on here that loads of people are convinced that they are going to come on and then go on to get BFP!! then some people have nothing!! it was a lot harder first time round as i read into absolutely everything but this time round i have been pre-occupied with hols,  birthday etc and i've not felt a thing!!!

I know it's easier said than done but try to 4get about it, and remember it's not over until its over!!!!.

Good luck and big hugs

E x x x


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ellie,  I am feeling alot more positive today, you are so right about reading into things, i know i am doing it, i promised myself i wouldn't but it's easier said than done!  I always new that the 1st attempt would be the hardest, i think if it doesnt work this time then the second time will be a bit easier like you say.  Is it your birthday?  Happy birthday if it is  .  

Good luck for Tuesday xxx


----------



## Ellie D (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Clair,

I am glad you were feeling a bit better.

It was my birthday last saturday, i'm off to my mum & dads this weekend for the bank hols then back to work on tues (T day!!!).

Fingers crossed,    

E x x


----------

